# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κάσου

## Ellinis

Nα ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κάσου, που βρίσκεται στο Φρυ και αποτελεί μια αξιέπαινη ιδιωτική προσπάθεια του απόμαχου πλοιάρχου Αντώνη Χατζηπέτρου. Όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες διαθέτει πλούσιο υλικό και για όσοι βρεθούν στο ακριτικό νησί αξίζει να το επισκεφθούν. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ. 

*IMG_20190102_101227.jpg IMG_20190102_101219.jpg*

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω και δυο δικές μου φωτογραφίες, μια από την κεντρική αίθουσα 
IMG_20180912_124317.jpg

και μια με έναν πολύ χρήσιμο πίνακα με τα σινιάλα κασιώτικων εταιριών
IMG_20180912_124458.jpg

----------

